# Goat won’t stand up or drink



## Blaine (Mar 1, 2018)

We just recently saved about 8 goats from a man who wasn’t properly caring for them. We have had them just over a week. The goat I’m talking about and need advice about was showing signs of diarrhea when we picked them up, she is 2 Years old. We checked her temp, was 102.2. And at that point she could still stand and was mildly interested in food and water. We wormed her with Safeguard goat wormer at this point when we looked at her eyelids and gums and they were white (we knew she was also anemic now). Within a day she was no longer eating or drinking anything, she we began drenching/stomach tubing her 1 gal of gatorade for electrolytes and fluids throughout the day. We also began giving her 5cc of Red Cell daily, oh and gave her a 1 time shot of a CD-T. When she came to us she was extremely emaciated I would say a 1 on the BCS. We continued drenching her for another day without improvements, and at this point she also quit standing, so I took her to the vet. The vet drew blood and spun the blood and said her results came back at a 9% and at a 6-7% she would need a blood transfusion. He decided to worm her further with an Ivamectin injectable at 2cc. And told me to continue to drench her but to add a cup of sunflower oil (black gold) to help her get some nutrients that would stay in her system longer. He also said we could continue to give her the Red Cell (which we have). However this has been a week and 3 days since we were at the vet, and she still has diarrhea/soft stools and won’t stand...when My husband lifts her up she’ll stand hold weight on her front legs but her back legs are pulled up underneath her and she won’t offer to stand on them or they are just limp like she has no strength at all on the back half of her. Please help us, what can we do, are we doing things right, can we bring her back from such a bad condition with patience and time? We are so discouraged and sad...our whole family has gotten attached to dear Uno!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would start Vitamin B plus at 5 cc per 100 lbs every 6 hours. This will provide her with thiamine for Polio and B12 to help build her blood.


----------



## Blaine (Mar 1, 2018)

I have read other treads about polio in goats, is that a common thing? And is vitamin B plus an over the counter thing or do we get that from the vet?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Polio can happen anytime digestion is interrupted.

B plus is over the counter.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

If she is still not eating, you have to get some nutrition into her. I would suggest making a shake with some pelleted goat feed soaked until soft and mixed with water. Give it to her with a turkey baster. I have also made a shake with milk, a raw egg, some molasses (or corn syrup), water, and some corn oil to make about a pint. I gave this to goats that I thought were going to die if I didn't get something into their bodies. They lived. Give it several times a day, as much as you can get into her.

Absolutely give B complex and B12 if you can find some (Tractor Supply sells Rooster Booster oral B12 that tastes good).

You can't keep giving the Red Cell everyday or you will overdose her on iron. I'm not sure what to say about that. Maybe give it every few days. Good luck with her.


----------



## Blaine (Mar 1, 2018)

Ok thank you. Just called our local supply store and they have it. We are headed there now to get it.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I need to add that you can possibly get her over this, but you are going to have to be really aggressive with getting nutrition and vitamins into her and making sure that the cause of the anemia is taken care of.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You have some good advise here. I just want to add to the not standing. Being down for a week alone she is lost and will keep loosing muscle at this point even if she does want to stand she probably can’t. I would get a sling, primer1 has one for sheep and it is WONDERFUL!! I’m not sure how a simple design they got just right and I can’t seem to copy it and get the same results. Anyways I suggest getting that and putting her in it a few times a day for a little while. She will probably just hang there so don’t leave her for a long time but it will also help with circulation to the legs as well. 
Also since it has been a week maybe another fecal?? Did that even get done in the first place? It wouldn’t hurt to make sure the wormer is working and that the eggs didn’t hatch and she is back to having a heavy load. Make sure cocci is included as well.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

How is she?


----------

